# Help With Programing



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

I need help getting starting with computer programing. Any idea on cost, programs, and books I need to know about?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

wchen64572 said:


> I need help getting starting with computer programing. Any idea on cost, programs, and books I need to know about?


theres no real answer to your question, its all based on what type of programing you are wanting to do, the type of school you want to attend, and the location of the school you are wanting to attend. Lets also not forget the type of degrees and certifications you want to get.

I can say this, it will be very, very expensive.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

highschool stundent wanting to learning java


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can find many free resources on internet such as:

*Java Programming Guide*

*Free Java tutorials & programming source code*

*The Java Tutorials*

And, you can find many more on google, by typing *java programming tutorial* :grin:


----------



## scandrew (Feb 15, 2008)

Register for a high school programming class. In high school I learned a lot of java by taking Computer Science AP, and I am still working on that but mainly C#. Taking a class would probably be the easiest, fastest, and cheapest way, as they provide software and training for you. If they offer a course at like an IT school at your high school, I would highly recommend it, as they also offer cheap certifications, and much better programs.


----------

